# Wtf this is freaking me out?!?



## Don't Hack!!!

go here type this in ur browser and jsut push enter wwwwwwwww

Just the w's no .com and crap. Click on random places on the screen words and stuff. One time i reached a green suitcase with a disclamier about nuclear weapons.


----------



## elmarcorulz

LMFAO, crazy. i never got o anything of relevance though, just some crazy screens


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

I got nothing compared to what you got. I would suggest going to a doctor .

JAN


----------



## Lorand

WOW, interestingly crazy page!  

In fact that's http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/
And the funny thing is that if you select View / Source you'll get some bomb blueprints...


----------



## flame1117

WTF is right man, thats insane... What lorand pointed out is the strangest.....


----------



## 691175002

Dude lorand is right...


----------



## elmarcorulz

691175002 said:
			
		

> Dude lorand is right...


about the bombs? i know, how crazy


----------



## Lorand

And welcome to the Matrix: http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/betalab/rain/index.html
(unfortunately the characters are blue, not green...  )


----------



## Buzz1927

If you right-click and view in IE, its some sort of map????


----------



## flame1117

Lorand said:
			
		

> And welcome to the Matrix: http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/betalab/rain/index.html
> (unfortunately the characters are blue, not green...  )


It says aits an automatic rain system wth.


----------



## flame1117

http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/betalab/untitled/index.html ahah its like a bird thing each time you click each sqaaure thing.


----------



## Lorand

That site must be a collection of test pages or it's just a form of some digital art.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol....*

Yup. That's an amazingly strange website. I like it .

JAN


----------



## DCIScouts

What the heck is that, it's like a military tracking version that you'd find in the movie Tron... lol


----------



## elmarcorulz

dciscouts said:
			
		

> What the heck is that, it's like a military tracking version that you'd find in the movie Tron... lol


i was gonna say, dya think its some sort of military thing, what with the bombs on the source code


----------



## flame1117

It's suposto imedatly scare you away, its all in code for terrorisits like mysel---I mean like those evil men like Osoma.....


----------



## penguinrusty

I got a page with a whole bunch of pictures of pigeons.  I want to see the bomb blueprints...Anyone gots a link?


----------



## Lorand

penguinrusty said:
			
		

> I got a page with a whole bunch of pictures of pigeons. I want to see the bomb blueprints...Anyone gots a link?


What exactly didn't you understand from here:


> In fact that's http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/
> And the funny thing is that if you select View / Source you'll get some bomb blueprints...


----------



## penguinrusty

All I see is a whole bunch of blue text..and no view/source anywhere


----------



## DCIScouts

You have to right-click the page in IE...


----------



## Lorand

View is a menu item on IE's menu bar, not on that page.


----------



## penguinrusty

Ya it won't work for me in IE

Edit: I just clicked "view" in mozilla and clicked source and that worked.  That's cool.


----------



## elmarcorulz

what dya mean it wont work, your are right clicking and then clicking view source yeah. if you got firefox, then click view up top, then click view source.


----------



## kobaj

Ok I dont know what you guys are getting but the green words are blinking And the "raining" numbers arnt raining.

EDIT: Code?
http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/100cc/zxcvb/index.html


----------



## Don't Hack!!!

lol i stumbled on this site by accident. i jsut pushed wwwww alot and hit enter lol. then i got this freaky page.... lol as i can see ur all intrigued by this site. And oh yea wth are with those blueprints sort of when u hit page source lol


----------



## Bunchofstuff

the wierdiest part is the pigeons with the clock at the top..lol

EDIT: I FOUND THE TERMS!!!! lol http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/betalab/goodtimes/terms/index.html?

here read term5 (the disclaimer) http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/betalab/goodtimes/terms/terms5.html?

heres somthin else cool http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/100cc/-x/index.html its a bunch of buttons and when you click on one it looks in your history and goes to certain sites..lol


----------



## elmarcorulz

Bunchofstuff said:
			
		

> heres somthin else cool http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/100cc/-x/index.html its a bunch of buttons and when you click on one it looks in your history and goes to certain sites..lol


nope, not working. although it would help if i had any history


----------



## jancz3rt

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> nope, not working. although it would help if i had any history



It works, but not in IE. I got it to work in Mozilla Firefox. Have a go.

JAN


----------



## elmarcorulz

i dont have any history enabled, it doesnt save it


----------



## Hello

I just got searches for wwwwwwwww. Lol.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

someone had way too much time on their hands and should have dreamweaver/frontpage taken away from them.... its just too damned wierd!


----------



## kobaj

http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/betalab/rem/sm2n.html
http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/betalab/rem/m2n.html
http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/betalab/rem/flm2n.html
http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/betalab/rem/whc2n.html
http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/betalab/rem/index.html
http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/betalab/rem/sm2n.html
More bomb plans?

http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/100cc/baklava/index.html
Links?


----------



## Lorand

Who can read this fast: http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/betalab/goodtimes/site/capture3.html ?


----------



## Lorand

WOW, I was right (again  )!

This is some kind of art: http://www.answers.com/topic/jodi


----------



## Greg J.

Who can read that fast?  I just hit Cltrl A and copied it.  Check out this paragraph:
Password: 27no28,pan29ixd
3031                           Welcome to the WELL
You own your own words. This means that you are responsible
for the words that you post on the WELL and that reproduction of those
words without your permission in any medium outside of the WELL's
conferencing system may be challenged by you, the author.
**As of 1/30/95 Default prompts on the WELL changed. If you use a program
**such as Eudora or Sweeper to login, then type   extract news 1706 100 
**NEW LOWER DISK STORAGE RATES EFFECTIVE FEBRUARY 1st. FOR MORE INFORMATION
**Type   !extract news 867 18

Now, don't get any ideas, but can anyone access this database?  I mean, all the info is right up front!

By the way, on the bird pictures page, if you drag-highlight to the bottom, you will see additional circles to click on (that are behind the black part).  Just something extra. Also, if you drag it to the right and down, there will be one more to click on.  Amazing art!


----------



## flame1117

Lorand said:
			
		

> WOW, I was right (again  )!
> 
> This is some kind of art: http://www.answers.com/topic/jodi



Cover up. Your....one of THEM, arn't you?!!!


----------



## Lorand

flame1117 said:
			
		

> Cover up. Your....one of THEM, arn't you?!!!


Nah, that's way too postmodern even for me...


----------



## Don't Hack!!!

Lol here try this? http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/betalab/goodtimes/site/index.html


----------



## Bunchofstuff

This messes with my eyes..lol.. http://asdfg.jodi.org/


----------



## Don't Hack!!!

i had one where it shrunk ur browser lost the link though,,,


----------



## polaris500ho4x4

Lorand said:
			
		

> WOW, interestingly crazy page!
> 
> In fact that's http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/
> And the funny thing is that if you select View / Source you'll get some bomb blueprints...


hey are you a member on ATV connection<<<< same display pic


----------



## polaris500ho4x4

did anyone read this?

Text for bots only. hacks hacking cracks cracking phreaks phreaking hack crack phreak warez hacks hacking cracks cracking phreaks phreaking hack crack phreak warez hacks hacking cracks cracking phreaks phreaking hack crack phreak warez hacks hacking cracks cracking phreaks phreaking hack crack phreak warez hacks hacking cracks cracking phreaks phreaking hack crack phreak warez macintosh mac macs dos unix wardialer war dialer blue box red box silver box macintosh mac macs dos unix wardialer war dialer blue box red box silver box macintosh mac macs dos unix wardialer war dialer blue box red box silver box macintosh mac macs dos unix wardialer war dialer blue box red box silver box macintosh mac macs dos unix wardialer war dialer blue box red box silver box video games gameboy nintendo colecovision emulator aol aohell aol aol video games gameboy nintendo colecovision emulator aol aohell aol aol video games gameboy nintendo colecovision emulator aol aohell aol aol video games gameboy nintendo colecovision emulator aol aohell aol aol video games gameboy nintendo colecovision emulator aol aohell aol aol hacks hacking cracks cracking phreaks phreaking hack crack phreak warez hacks hacking cracks cracking phreaks phreaking hack crack phreak warez hacks hacking cracks cracking phreaks phreaking hack crack phreak warez hacks hacking cracks cracking phreaks phreaking hack crack phreak warez hacks hacking cracks cracking phreaks phreaking hack crack phreak warez hacker hacker hacker hacker hacker hacker hacker hacker hacker hacker absolutely no nudes no nudity no porn no pornography no smut no incest absolutely no nudes no nudity no porn no pornography no smut no incest absolutely no nudes no nudity no porn no pornography no smut no incest absolutely no nudes no nudity no porn no pornography no smut no incest absolutely no nudes no nudity no porn no pornography no smut no incest no cindy crawford no elle macpherson no claudia schiffer no pictures no cindy crawford no elle macpherson no claudia schiffer no pictures no cindy crawford no elle macpherson no claudia schiffer no pictures


----------



## stalex111

i dont get a thing about this...


----------



## The Astroman

haha, go on http://oss.jodi.org/i/index.html (disable pop-up blocking software), pretty amazing.


----------



## Cromewell

that's pretty nifty, but these 'artists' have way to much time on their hands.


----------



## Greg J.

Hey, going back to that flashing page: "sleepTimeDecremen" in a "Private Thread"?


----------



## Don't Hack!!!

The Astroman said:
			
		

> haha, go on http://oss.jodi.org/i/index.html (disable pop-up blocking software), pretty amazing.



wait i disabled my pop up blocking software and all i got is my brower shrinking and yeah this is the link i mentioned b4 that i couldnt remember


----------



## dragon2309

What is this all about, its crazy.


----------



## atomic

http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/100cc/havoc/index.html if you see a little % at the top click it and it brings up options...crazyness


----------



## Bunchofstuff

atomic said:
			
		

> http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/100cc/havoc/index.html if you see a little % at the top click it and it brings up options...crazyness



heres the options http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/100cc/havoc/pndex.html


----------



## Lorand

If you got bored viewing that site, here's another one: http://www.artknowledge.net/trashconnection/index.html


----------



## elmarcorulz

bu the source isnt very interesting


----------



## Lorand

Forget the source, click on the links...


----------



## Don't Hack!!!

wow too much freetime wish i knew html code that well


----------



## Lorand

This is my favorite: http://www.artknowledge.net/trashconnection/ascii/words.html


----------

